# wie macht sich C# so ?



## stev.glasow (18. Jul 2003)

Hat schon mal jemand von euch etwas mit C# gemacht oder irgendwas darüber gehört ob das gut ist ? 

Lohnt es sich das bei zu bringen? (das heist überings nicht, dass ich Java untreu werde  :!: )


----------



## Nobody (19. Jul 2003)

java basiert eh auf c++ nur eben in einigen punkten verbessert. ausserdem sind die sprachen meist recht ähnlich. daher habe ich kein prob damit


----------



## DTR (19. Jul 2003)

C# ist halt im gegensatz zu java prozedural. Wenn dann würde ich mir gleich auf C++ aneigenen, da hast du die Objektorientierung dabei und der umstieg dürfte auch nicht so schwer sein.


----------



## stev.glasow (19. Jul 2003)

ist c# eine interpreter-sprache ? 

und wie siehts mit der geschwindigkeit aus ? (ehr wie c++ oder ehr wie java)


----------



## GD (20. Jul 2003)

Wenn man M$ glauben schenken darf ist C tot. die werden wohl nur noch auf .NET bauen. .Net ist vom prinzip her wie java. es werden zwar exe-files erzeugt, das sind aber keine exe. du brauchst wie auch bei Java ne VM. selbst wenn M$ in richtung Java geht (auch wenn se's anders nennen) würde ich doch eher in die richtung gehen. es sei denn, du willst solche sachen programmieren, die extrem an die grenzen der rechner gehen. da wird sich wohl eher c++ gutmachen...


----------



## Nadja (22. Jul 2003)

Also C oder C++ ist mit Sicherheit noch nicht tot. Wird noch viel für Embedded Systems, Realtime Programming und auch für Computerspiele benutzt.

Und: C# ist prozedural? Ich dachte das sollte eine OO-Sprache werden..?


----------



## stev.glasow (22. Jul 2003)

ich habe gehört, dass C# ein mischmasch aus c++ und java ist - kann ja denn nicht sein - sind ja beide OO


----------



## Nadja (22. Jul 2003)

In C++ kannst Du auch prozedural programmieren, Du mußt nämlich keine in C++ hinzugefügten Funktionalitäten benutzen. C++ ist ein wirklicher (und recht übler, wie ich finde) Mix aus einer prozeduralen und einer objektorientierten Sprache.


----------



## stev.glasow (22. Jul 2003)

aber die STL ist objektorientiert oder ? is schon bischen her.


----------



## Nadja (22. Jul 2003)

<hüstel> STL?</hüstel>


----------



## Nobody (22. Jul 2003)

da fällt mir grad was ein, mein leerer hat mal was von clean (oder so) erzählt, die listen orientiert sein soll. kennt die wer und hat wer damit schon erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## stev.glasow (22. Jul 2003)

Nadja hat gesagt.:
			
		

> <hüstel> STL?</hüstel>


STL => Standard Template Library (kann ich das buch c/c++ entpacket nur empfehlen(auch gut als nachschlagewerk), gibt's bei e-bay oder amazon schon recht billig).




			
				Nobody hat gesagt.:
			
		

> da fällt mir grad was ein, mein leerer hat mal was von clean (oder so) erzählt, die listen orientiert sein soll. kennt die wer und hat wer damit schon erfahrung gemacht?


kannst du ihn mal fragen was das genau sein soll ?

 :arrow:  hat sich schon jemand mal in logischer programmierung probiert. man soll das mit recht wenig code viel machen können - hab ich gehört - hab selbst aber null ahnung davon.


----------



## Nobody (22. Jul 2003)

ist ne programmiersprache. aber ich weis leider nichts genaus da drüber und wollte mal fragen ob sich das suchen überhaupt lohnt


hab mal versucht in assembler was zu machen, aber dazu hatte ich nur einen minderwertigen compiler und seither hatte ich keine zeit mehr


----------



## Nadja (23. Jul 2003)

Assembler ist schwer - aber interressant fand' ich es schon. Am Besten zu lernen ist es allerdings mit einem Lehrer, der sich damit auskennt, da es da so einige Sachen gibt, die einem nicht wirklich klar sind wenn man nur Hochsprachen gewöhnt ist...

Wir haben in der Uni 68000 Assembler gelernt. Ich kann mich noch an mein erstes Progrämmchen erinnern - wir mußten den Bubblesort in Assembler implementieren. Hatte ein bißchen komisches Verhalten zuerst, daß ich mir gar nicht erklären konnte - aber dann hat mein Prof. sich das mal angesehen und mir dann erstmal erklärt warum es schlecht ist das Register A7 zu überschreiben...


----------



## Reality (21. Mrz 2004)

Wenn C oder C++ tot ist, dann haben die Windows 2000 mit toten Sprachen geproggt! :lol: 

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Slava (25. Mrz 2004)

> C# ist prozedural? Ich dachte das sollte eine OO-Sprache werden..?


C# kann nicht prozedural sein, da in c# ohne classen gar nicht geht genau so wie in java.
C# ist auf .NET basiert und Mcrosoft stellt  sich nicht mehr die Frage ob Windows auf .net umsteigen muss, sondern wan auf .net umgestigen wird.
eigentlich .net interpreter muss schon auch für Linux vervügbar sein.


----------



## tomkruse (27. Mrz 2004)

DTR hat gesagt.:
			
		

> C# ist halt im gegensatz zu java prozedural. Wenn dann würde ich mir gleich auf C++ aneigenen, da hast du die Objektorientierung dabei und der umstieg dürfte auch nicht so schwer sein.



Tut mir leid, aber das ist nicht richtig. C# ist eine objektorientierte Programmiersprache und java SEHR SEHR ähnlich.

Cu - Tom.


----------



## tomkruse (27. Mrz 2004)

Nadja hat gesagt.:
			
		

> In C++ kannst Du auch prozedural programmieren,



Ja, das nennt sich dann C 

Cu - Tom.


----------



## Illuvatar (2. Apr 2004)

Dann könnte man C# ja auch hier  aufnehmen, oder?


Sprache: C#
Performance: gut
Plattformunabhängig: theoretisch ja, praktisch nein
Objektorientiert: rein
Compiliert/interpretiert: Compiliert in CIL, Interpretiert von der CLR (.net - Technologie)
Produkt: Applikationen
Anwendungszweck: fast alles


----------



## Grizzly (3. Apr 2004)

Reality hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn C oder C++ tot ist, dann haben die Windows 2000 mit toten Sprachen geproggt! :lol:
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Reality



Und für die meisten anderen Betriebssystem dürfte das Gleiche gelten. :wink: 

Jetzt überlegt mal, wenn Win2k in Java geschrieben wäre (mal davon ganz abgesehen, dass das nicht geht)...


----------

